# Male Aulonocara/Hap Tank Stock Ideas



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello again everyone. I'm looking for some cool Peacocks and/or Haps for an all male tank, in a 125g 6ft. I have started a list of stuff I like, but I am looking to grow that list. I'm looking for uncommon or rare species that are still colorful.

Haps:
Phenochilus
Lethrinops albus
Lethrinops marginatus
Lethrinops lunaris
Copadichromis trewavasae likoma ''Ivoryhead Mloto''

Peacocks:
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Undu Reef"
Aulonocara sp. "Chitande Type Masinje"
Aulonocara stuartgranti "Ngara Flametail"

I know some on that list aren't anything too special, but it's the sort of stuff that I like. I am not building a stock list, but am looking for species to consider. I am hoping to do 1 male of each specie that I do stock in the tank. Aside from Peacock and Haps, I am also considering a group of Neolamprologus pulcher.

Thoughts?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I really like Buccochromis nototaenia. This will be a big fish, but I think they are very unique looking - both in terms of color and shape...http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1000. Some of the other Buccochromis species are cool, too, but I guess it depends on your taste and how large a fish you want.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I would not put a Bucco in an 18" wide tank.

The jacobfreibergi might be a bit on the aggressive side for the rest of your stocklist


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

tycoonbob said:


> Hello again everyone. I'm looking for some cool Peacocks and/or Haps for an all male tank, in a 125g 6ft. I have started a list of stuff I like, but I am looking to grow that list. I'm looking for uncommon or rare species that are still colorful.
> 
> Haps:
> Phenochilus
> ...


The N. pulcher group with male haps/peacocks is an unfortunate idea IMHO. They get darn pretty nasty when the are protecting fry/breeding.

From personal experience, the Lethrinops will be silver and show NO color in an all male setup. I have heard the same from others.

Some great looking species I keep or have kept:









Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)









Aulonocara koningsi Mbenji ''Blue Regal'' - my favorite blue color at the base of the fins...









Mylochromis ericotaenia Manda - case where the fish is way prettier than people think.









Placidochromis johnstoni - when everything else is blue, yellow, etc - a fish with some earth-tones and lots of subtle coloring really stands out.









Pseudotropheus minutus - too cute

In a six foot tank you can go a lot of ways. I personally have tried very hard to keep calmer fish by reputation.

I have had great success with the Placidochromis genus. As a group would be my favorite for keeping in an all male tank due to aggression levels and color/size differences.

Not a lot of people do it, but I have also had very good success keeping dwarf mbuna males in with the big guys, as long as you really do have big guys and not sub-adults just coloring up.










It is not something I would recommend in a 4ft tank, but in 6ft, it has worked great for me.

I have found pleasant surprises by picking up males that were available and trying them rather than zeroing in on a list.

Good Luck.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got to second the placidichromis genus as being great in a hap tank, they're pretty mellow and they come in several colors and sizes.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> I would not put a Bucco in an 18" wide tank.


I wasn't really suggesting that he do that, either - just giving him some ideas since he said he wasn't building a stock list. I'll second Goofboys suggestion of Mylochromis ericotaenia Manda - that is a beautiful fish.

I'll also second his cautionary statement regarding the N. pulcher - I've got a single male in my Tang community tank and I've been tempted to get rid of him several times due to his aggression. He's just so dang pretty, though - compared to the other Tangs, that is. I'm not sure that they are pretty enough to be so impressive in a tank full of male Malawi haps and peacocks that I would tolerate the nastiness.


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

I got to second the Liuli as well. They are so gorgeous looking. Currently looking for one myself. . . Never seen the Mylochromis ericotaenia Manda before :drooling: A new quest has begun.

Some of my other faves.

Otter point Jake
O. Lithobates Z Rock
A. Lwanda
A. Cobue


----------



## katu06 (Sep 7, 2012)

I love the Placidochromis genus. They are great, pretty fish.

Some of my favs:

Chilotilapia rhoadesii
Aristochromis christyi
Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Copadichromis trewavasae Likoma
Cyrtocara moorii


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Alright. So I am circling back around to this now that my 55g Ps. demasoni only tank is up and running. 
I have a few still in my 125g to get out, but that will be done before I add any fish to the tank.

So my "Here's what I like" list has grown to this:
Haps:
Phenochilus
Lethrinops albus
Lethrinops marginatus
Lethrinops lunaris
Copadichromis trewavasae likoma ''Ivoryhead Mloto''
Otopharynx heterodon
Fossorochromis rostratus
Deepwater hap
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)

Peacocks:
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) "Lemon Jake"
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka"
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Cape Kaiser"
Aulonocara sp. "Chitande Type Masinje"
Aulonocara stuartgranti "Ngara Flametail"
Aulonocara koningsi Mbenji ''Blue Regal''
Stuartgranti Mdoka
Caroline swallowtail
Aulonocara kandeensis blue orchid
Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda"
Aulonocara baenschi "Benga"
Aulonocara stonemani
Otopharynx lithobates

What are some thoughts/opinions about this list? THIS IS NOT A STOCK LIST, and I know some of these don't usually go together (advise on those with compatibility problems is appreciated). I have access to just about any species of African Cichlid I want, and little to no cost for me, so think of this as an all male Aul/Hap dream tank.

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Skip the lethrinops as mentioned. Kandeense will not color up either. I think one jacobfreibergi-type works best but I've never kept them. Lwanda and Swallowtail are also jacobfreibergi types. I think the chitande type may be too timid.


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

Lethrinops are good for a species tank. They will never color in an all male setup. The rest of your list is nice. As mentioned, aristochromis christyi is an awsome fish.


----------



## chriswagner (Dec 8, 2013)

In my experience you don't want more than 2 jacobfreibergi species in a 6' tank. Your list has 6. I have a lwanda and a swallow tail in my 125 and they stick to their own sides and barely tolerate each other. I added a walteri and they just beat the **** out of him. Especially skip the swallowtail with the eureka. And the cape Kaiser is pretty similar to the lemon Jake. Besides that and the lethrinops species I think you would have a beautiful tank. I have many of the same fish


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

The Lethrinops, Chitande peacock, and blue orchid won't fair well in that tank.

Skip the Rostratum big males can be highly aggressive and will not only overwhelm the fish in your list but will most likely kill some of them.

Stick to one jacobfreibergi peacock as has been mentioned, this includes the lwanda.

Only one of the stuartgranti peacocks.

I'd put in a Copadichromis borleyi varinat and a Protomelas, maybe red empress or tangerine tiger.


----------

